# Swedish: återtåget



## Aftonfalken

How can I say "återtåget" in english or spanish?

Tack


----------



## Whodunit

It means "retreat" in English, but please give us more context to help you more reliably.


----------



## Aftonfalken

Unfortunately I haven't got more context.
It's the title of a Swedish band's tour and DVD-tour.
You may be familiar with the band: Gyllene Tider.
But it makes sence to mean retrieve because it was supposed to be the last tour.... although you never know....

Thanks


----------



## Whodunit

Aftonfalken said:


> Unfortunately I haven't got more context.
> It's the title of a Swedish band's tour and DVD-tour.
> You may be familiar with the band: Gyllene Tider.
> But it makes sence to mean retrieve because it was supposed to be the last tour.... although you never know....
> 
> Thanks


 
I read about that while I was googling for your term. 

By the way, the translation is _retreat_, not _retrieve_.


----------



## Aftonfalken

Well, thanks for your time!!

And yes, I wrote retieve but I meant retreat.

Thanks again and let me know if you need help with any translation between english, portuguese, spanish and swedish.


----------



## Lugubert

Literally, it is _the_ retreat. It is a pun, because you can read it as something like 'again-train', 'the returning train'. Wasn't it rather a tour after the one supposed to be the last one?


----------



## Nander

In this context it would translate to something like _"the comeback". _


----------



## Aftonfalken

Well, thank you all guys for your help!


----------



## Whodunit

Lugubert said:


> Literally, it is _the_ retreat.


 
Oh, right, _återtåg_ woud be _retreat_.  The definite article is represented as a suffix.



> It is a pun, because you can read it as something like 'again-train', 'the returning train'. Wasn't it rather a tour after the one supposed to be the last one?


 
I understand that _åter_ means _again_ and _tåg_ is train, but how is that a pun? What does the word "train" have to do with coming back?


----------



## Lugubert

Whodunit said:


> I understand that _åter_ means _again_ and _tåg_ is train, but how is that a pun? What does the word "train" have to do with coming back?


If I remember correctly, they travelled by train for the tour.


----------



## Ssara

In 1991 Gyllene Tider was touring with some other Swedish rock artists by train through Sweden and they called the train and the whole concept "Rocktåget". rock=the music, tåget=train
Now they named their new tour "återtåget" because they are travelling by train again, but they can not use the name "rocktåget" since people would think that the artists that joined the tour in 1991 would be involved this time around too, but they are not.


----------



## Aftonfalken

Thanks! That explains it all.


----------

